# Simeon Hanley - 24/12/2008



## Chellebelle

Hi all,

Simeon has settled for a while so I have a few mins to post my story.

At 3.15am I woke up feeling a little wet... so I went to the loo, and realised there was more than normal so I thought :happydance: my waters have gone!

I woke Scott up and told him, then I phoned delivery and they asked me to come in to be checked. 

I went to delivery, they put me on a monitor. Everything seemed normal so the midwife asked me to come back when the contractions start... and she made an appointment for me to go in on Xmas day at 9.00am if they didn't start on their own.

We got home, had our Christmas early and opened our gifts as we thought Christmas day was out of the question for us. Within an hour, my contractions started and they were every 5 minutes but not too strong. By 10am, they were very strong and varying between 3 - 5 minutes apart, lasting for up to a minute... so I phoned delivery and they told me to go in.

The midwife checked me and said I was only 1cm dilated, she put me on a monitor which wasn't registering my contractions properly so I think she thought I was faking it lol. She got a doctor to check me as the baby's heart rate was dropping slightly, and he said "take her to a delivery room". 

The pain was unbelievable and I managed on gas and air and a shot of diamorphene. It was a strange birth though as the midwife checked me at about 4.00pm and I was 3cm dilated, but within 15 mins, I was pushing! The midwife kept saying "don't push Michelle, just breathe through them" and she got quite snotty about it... but I had to. She looked under the sheet, then disappeared... so I panicked and said to Scott "get a midwife! I need to push!!" so he rang the bell and she returned with the head midwife. The HM tried encouraging me not to push too... then she looked under the sheet and disappeared... only to return with a doctor. I then panicked. The dr said "I am just checking everything is ok as the mw has informed me that your baby's heartrate is dropping and there is ketasomething in your urine and you have a lot of blood down below" so she looked and said "yes she is fully dilated, there is no problem, she just needs to push" :rofl: I could have told them that! :D

Anyway, to cut a long story short, I pushed with every last bit of strength in my body and wow it was painful... and Simeon entered the world at 4.45am with a lovely calmness about him. He was 7lb 8oz, 51 cm long. I had to have 5 stitches inside... which was awful especially as I couldn't even bare to be touched down there, but my little man was worth every stitch :cloud9:

He is such a good little man, I am so proud of him. Thanks to everyone who has sent me well wishes and comments... when I get chance, I will thank you properly. 

I have just gone through and picked out a couple of pics... :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 203









002.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 176









003.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 135









005.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 151









011.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 138


----------



## Vivanco

Congratulations honey x


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats on your beautiful boy hun xxx


----------



## MUMOF5

Hes gorgeous.xx


----------



## navarababe

Congrats hun x


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations!!


----------



## Samo

Congratulations Chelle! I am so happy for you :). I had to get stitches down there as well, although i have no idea how many as my OB was like "trust me, you don't want to know" so all i know is that it was pretty bad! I know how you feel...but whenever i look at my baby i know it was all worth it :cloud9: i'm sure you feel the same way!

And my goodness, he has gorgeous eyes! He opens them so wide! My little girl must have little eyes, as she hasn't opened them that wide yet and she is just 2 days older!

Take care, hun!


----------



## Deise

OMG! Chelle! He's gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## massacubano

congrats! a christmas eve baby!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats and well done! You must be so proud! =)


----------



## pinkmac85

AWWWWWW congrats he`s gorgous!!


----------



## NeyNey

Yikes I missed this Chelle!!
Congratulations sweetheart, just like with Holly it only feels like yesterday that we saw your BFP announcement!!!

Your little man is just perfect!!


----------



## bambikate

congrats he's gorgeous x x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Gorgeous little squidge!!!!

Cant wait to meet him.... xxx

Oh and well done you too!!! xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats he's gorgeous


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats, hes lovely! x


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## danni2609

aww congratulations!!!


----------



## dawny690

Awwww he is gorgeous congratulations x


----------



## nessajane

congrats hun he's lovely x


----------



## VanWest

Congrats, he is beautiful and so alert! :)


----------



## helen1234

awww he's beautiful, huge congratulations, and well done for doing so well in labour
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Huge congrats to you and Scott hun, i didnt think you'd be far behind me :hugs:

Simeon is gorgeous hun you must be over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations, he's gorgeous, well done you! x


----------



## Chris77

Aww! He's beautiful, congrats!


----------



## dippy dee

he is absolutely beautiful, congratulations toyou both xx


----------



## avistar

congrats! He is so cute!!!


----------



## bex

Congrats xx


----------



## hellotasha

hes lovely xx


----------



## jms895

Congrats! He is sooooo lovely xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

He is gorgeous, congrats to you both xxxx


----------



## lauriech

Congratulations on your little man! Bet you're on :cloud9: - gorgeous!

xxx


----------



## Miss Duke

Congrats. When will mw's learn to listen to mummies???


----------



## embojet

Congratulations, he is gorgeous x


----------



## Drazic<3

what a cutie! congratulations! x


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations hun

:blue:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## akamummy

Congrats Chelle! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Well done darling! You must be very proud!!!!!!


----------



## clairebear

congrats he he a real little cutie x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw,Huge congrats hun.:D

He's so cute.x


----------



## Angelmouse

Aw I'm so pleased for you sweetie. He looks so adorable. :cloud9:

Well done and congratulations to you all. :flower:


----------



## AubreyK80

Awwwwww Congrats :) What precious Pictures ...... :)


----------



## artypants2008

He is beautiful. Congrats to you all.


----------



## claralouise

congratulations hunny


----------



## baby D

well done hunnie - he really is beautiful xx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! He is beautiful!


----------



## HAYS

Congrats he is lovely hun
xxxx


----------



## The Catster

Aw babes....he's here :happydance:!!!!
Congrats to both you and Scott and may your little family now blossom!!!!
Lots of kisses
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## superp123

Congrats on your beautiful boy hun. What a great Christmas present! :hugs:
P


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun he is beautiful

Silly Midwifes


----------



## supernurse

Congratulation, your little boy is beautiful. x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!! he is gorgeous!!


----------



## SwissMiss

Chelle honey I'm SO late, but heartfelt CONGRATS!!!!! He's stunning!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## Rosella

Massive Congrats!! Gorgeous baby! xx


----------



## CamoQueen

Aww, so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## pixielou

Congratulations baby looks georgeous!


----------



## HAYS

Congrats my lovely he is gorgeous!!!!well done you xxxx


----------



## jacky24

Congrats on your beautiful BOY!!!!! And chosing such a beautiful name for the little prince:hug:


----------



## Belle

Congratulations. xx


----------



## princessttc

Big Congrats:hug:


----------



## sweetsammi

Congrats!x


----------



## FunnyBunny

Congratulations he is absolutely adoreable, well done you did great.

:hug:


----------

